# Oil Extractors



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

markseven said:


> Should I loosen the oil filter canister before or after I start pumping the vac?


Yes. Loosen the cap BEFORE you start evacuating fluid... you want all the oil that's held in the filter housing to go back into the crankcase so you get out as much oil as you can.

As for the whoosing sound... I'd check and make sure the rubber stopper is in place and is closed (lever is not sticking straight up).

First time I used mine I was wondering why nothing was coming out and howcome I only heard whooshing... then I felt so stupid when I realized the darn stopper wasn't closed. :doh: :slap:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't know which model you have, but mine (I have the 'original,' simplest one sounds like it's leaking air, when in fact it's not. There's a little pressure relief valve that you can press, and you know it's pressurized.

Make sure both the filter cap AND the filler cap are loose, and also make sure the tube is down in the oil, and not floating around in the middle of the dipstick tube. Push the tube in on its own, pull it out, and see how far it goes in compared to the car's dipstick. It should be going in slightly further. If not, there might be a baffle on the M62. I let my brother borrow mine once, and between my parents' two Mitsubishi Diamantes, it worked on one but there was something in the way on the other (same engine, just a year apart).


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Doe and Kaz, I'll make sure I'm doing the things you both suggest. opernockity is on his way over here right now, so I'll probably get the oil changed tonight, unless of course the MityVac is defective.

-Mark


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

markseven said:


> Thanks Doe and Kaz, I'll make sure I'm doing the things you both suggest. opernockity is on his way over here right now, so I'll probably get the oil changed tonight, unless of course the MityVac is defective.
> 
> -Mark


These things are usually best done when you can see someone do it once. Once you see it then everything makes perfect sense and you'd be kicking yourself in the @ss for being such a noob.

If you can wait until this weekend, I'm sure we can arrange a get-together between the tribe members to show you how it works. Unfortunately I will not be available (dootie calls).


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

The HACK said:


> you see it then everything makes perfect sense and you'd be kicking yourself in the @ss for being such a noob.


Haha, I'm kicking myself in the @ss right now! Nockity came over and solved the problem in about two seconds. I, uh... ahem, I didn't have the suction tube all the way into the pan :doh: :amish: :eeps:

Anyway, we completed the oil change without a hitch.

Thanks to all tribe members for your input, and a special thank you to opernockity for coming to the rescue at a moments notice.  :thumbup:

-Mark


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

markseven said:


> Haha, I'm kicking myself in the @ss right now! Nockity came over and solved the problem in about two seconds. I, uh... ahem, I didn't have the suction tube all the way into the pan :doh: :amish: :eeps:
> 
> Anyway, we completed the oil change without a hitch.
> 
> ...


:rofl: Well I'm glad you guys figured it out... hey... it happens to us all...


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

markseven said:


> Haha, I'm kicking myself in the @ss right now! Nockity came over and solved the problem in about two seconds. I, uh... ahem, I didn't have the suction tube all the way into the pan :doh: :amish: :eeps:












As doeboy said, we was all noobs at one time.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

One other thing to note... While the MityVac 7400 will be fine for a 3er, it is still just a wee bit too small to get a full load of oil out of an E39 without having to stop and dump some of the extracted oil. Off hand, I don't know if they make a simple model (suck only) that is larger than the 7400. The 7201 is larger, but it is a "suck" and "blow" model, with all the attendent extra complexity.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Unfortunately I will not be available *(bootie calls)*.


 :eeps: :eeps:

:angel:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

operknockity said:


> I got it the part number and photo off the web somewhere just now (google search for 36mm axle nut, and took the first hit it found). If liuk3 is around, he can confirm where he got his from.
> 
> And yes, you'll need the 1/2 - 3/8 adapter for the smaller torque wrenches.
> 
> I know that I've seen it in some of the auto parts places, but I can't remember now which ones there were. I'm pretty sure that Pep Boys and Kragen will have them since those thare the stores I usually pop in to, so that's most likely where I've seen 'em. You caould always just call around to the local stores and ask.


Sorry for coming to party late. I did get the 36mm socket from pep boys.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

markseven said:


> and a special thank you to opernockity for coming to the rescue at a moments notice.  :thumbup:


 You are quite welcome. BTW, the pie was a big hit at work, especially after Tito's Tacos Thursday (company provided) :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> You are quite welcome. BTW, the pie was a big hit at work, especially after Tito's Tacos Thursday (company provided) :thumbup:


Did someone say Tito's Tacos? :yummy: :yumyum:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Did someone say Tito's Tacos? :yummy: :yumyum:


Yup!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

operknockity said:


> One other thing to note... While the MityVac 7400 will be fine for a 3er, it is still just a wee bit too small to get a full load of oil out of an E39 without having to stop and dump some of the extracted oil. Off hand, I don't know if they make a simple model (suck only) that is larger than the 7400. The 7201 is larger, but it is a "suck" and "blow" model, with all the attendent extra complexity.


Hi Guys,

The owner's manual says the oil capacity for my 540 is 7.9 quarts - she took just about 7.5 quarts to refill, so the MityVac did a real good job. Opernockity, the MityVac 7400 has a 7.9 liter capacity, which is 7.7 quarts, so I think I may be able to pull all the oil without interrupting the flow to dump a little from the collector. :thumbup:



doeboy said:


> :rofl: Well I'm glad you guys figured it out... hey... it happens to us all...


Thanks for the kind words 



opernockity said:


> the pie was a big hit at work


Cool, man. Glad you guys liked it 

-Mark


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

markseven said:


> Opernockity, the MityVac 7400 has a 7.9 liter capacity, which is 7.7 quarts, so I think I may be able to pull all the oil without interrupting the flow to dump a little from the collector. :thumbup:


Actually, 7.9 liters is 8.3+ quarts, so you really shouldn't have any problems. :angel:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Spectre said:


> Actually, 7.9 liters is 8.3+ quarts, so you really shouldn't have any problems. :angel:


Aha! I suck at math, too! :rofl:

-Mark


----------

